
Show HN: Customer service reinvented. Bye bye old tickets - renato_shira
http://www.scup.com/care/en
======
whatnotests
Looks great -

I have questions:

1) I have a 2-person startup and would like to use Scup instead of Olark. How
to proceed?

2) I have a 80-200 person company. We use OTRS for customer issues. How to
migrate to Scup?

3) I have a SaaS offering. How to integrate it with Scup? (like I can with
Slack)

~~~
renato_shira
Hey! Thanks for the feedback!

1) This should be very easy. However, in this first version you won't be able
to migrate the user history itself. Depending on the channel, it may vary from
injecting a little js script on your website to authenticate our social media
profiles.

2) This first version probably may not be the best fit for you now. We are
very focused on the front office side, communication to the final customer.
All internal ticket management system is doable by internal notes,
assignments, and rules but you may find yourself in a situation that some
specific features may be missing. There is always the option to run Scup Care
as the front office and other systems as back office.

3) Integrations are coming very soon. Webhooks and a powerful API will allow
you to manage/export events and populate Scup Care with appropriate user
context. App directory comes as a next step

Thanks

------
luckman212
What about Pricing?

~~~
renato_shira
Pricing will vary, depending on the number of customers in base and agents.
The actual values will be available in a couple of weeks.

